# Mykola Lysenko, Taras Bulba and stuff



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There was once composer named Mykola Lysenko.

He was Ukrainian.

He made some music.

Among this music was opera.

This opera was called Taras Bulba.

This opera is important achievement of Ukrainian music.

And stuff.​
Have you heard it? No? And you probably think that easter european music is limited to Russia?

Uh, uh, let me show you couple of links to listen:

Taras Bulba:





 - note the marvelous and very special influence of national music after 3:15 
















Other stuff:






PS. I haven't heard it entirely too. It's impossible to buy it anywhere. Tried even in Ukrainian shops. But his music is frequently played in their capital's opera house.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Aahhhh.. There is too much good music in this world.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Taras Bulba*

This opera is nice...but nothing special....(Gogol).

He also composed other pieces..Not terrific either.

Do you like this opera?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The overture is great though...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I have it...*

Complete in 2 CDs.

Martin


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This opera is nice...but nothing special....(Gogol)


It is special - it's not competitive to masterpieces of Italian and German opera but as leading work of Ukrainian music is as special as, say, Dvorak's Rusalka. In importance foremost but perhaps in musical quality as well.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*well*


```
It is special - it's not competitive to masterpieces of Italian and German opera but as leading work of Ukrainian music is as special as, say, Dvorak's Rusalka. In importance foremost but perhaps in musical quality as well.
```
If you say so...

I have the complete opera, I suppose you too...Some parts are beautiful...

I compare with other great operas I know...Shouldn't I?

Martin


----------

